# The Cute Cats at Christmas thread



## Braineack (Dec 15, 2016)

Santa Pookie by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Dec 15, 2016)

YAY!!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 15, 2016)

I have to wait until my cat eats some tinsel and do a shot of her dragging it around hanging out of her butt. No way getting a hat or bow on her...


----------



## limr (Dec 15, 2016)

Some old shots until I can get some new ones:




Day 355 - Zelda and tree by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 355 - Mrs Parker and tree by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Desert Rose (Dec 15, 2016)

Cute cats...that is in and of itself redundant isn't it?


----------



## tirediron (Dec 15, 2016)

Desert Rose said:


> Cute cats...that is in and of itself redundant isn't it?


Mmm... I'd go with oxymoron!


----------



## limr (Dec 15, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Desert Rose said:
> 
> 
> > Cute cats...that is in and of itself redundant isn't it?
> ...



Booooooo!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 15, 2016)

limr said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Desert Rose said:
> ...


  neener neener


----------



## Braineack (Dec 15, 2016)

you misspelled axiom.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 15, 2016)

An oldie but always a goodie.  Jasper just after his only Christmas.




Jasper by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 15, 2016)

Jasmine, couldn't wait to settle in under the tree.


----------



## limr (Dec 15, 2016)

Aw, she's so beautiful and floofy!


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 16, 2016)

2004 Cricket - wife & grandsons.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 16, 2016)

This is Hobbes from xmas 2012; he passed earlier this year in April at only 9yo.






Pookie from the same day (before presents went down):







This is Belle, she passed in Nov of 2015.




Belle Under Tree by The Braineack, on Flickr

and Pookie from the same shoot:




Pookie Under Tree by The Braineack, on Flickr



the kittens aren't getting a tree this year, the little hell-raisers.


----------



## limr (Dec 16, 2016)

Belle and Hobbes


----------



## Braineack (Dec 16, 2016)

yeah i miss them.

this was a typical evening for me:








now im stuck with this asshole:


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 16, 2016)

Braineack said:


> yeah i miss them.
> 
> 
> 
> now im stuck with this asshole:



Too funny.  Combative is it?


----------



## limr (Dec 16, 2016)

Braineack said:


> yeah i miss them.
> 
> this was a typical evening for me:
> 
> ...



Well, the asshole is beautiful! That's some kind of slappin' paw


----------



## Braineack (Dec 16, 2016)

No, she's the sweetest thing.  She likes to lay out for the world to see.   But we do refer to her as #4 [out of 4]


----------



## limr (Dec 16, 2016)

Braineack said:


> No, she's the sweetest thing.  She likes to lay out for the world to see.   But we do refer to her as #4 [out of 4]



Four of four. Borg kitties!


----------



## Braineack (Dec 16, 2016)

One of these is not like the other, one of these things is not the same:


----------



## Braineack (Dec 16, 2016)

sorta borg:







he's got bum heart


----------



## limr (Dec 16, 2016)

Braineack said:


> sorta borg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no! Poor baby


----------



## limr (Dec 16, 2016)

My Gomer Pyle had a bum shoulder - massive growth on it required amputation of the front left leg/shoulder. Then he had to have an upper tooth removed and so after he yawned, he'd often end up with an Elvis sneer as his upper lip caught on the lower tooth.

I have always had a soft spot for the 'broken' ones.

No ornaments or hats, but this _was _taken around Christmas time, so it's thread-related


----------



## limr (Dec 16, 2016)

Santa Claws!


----------



## BananaRepublic (Dec 17, 2016)

Braineack said:


> Santa Pookie by The Braineack, on Flickr


Yes cats can be cute but if you collapsed unconscious in a ditch during a storm would they help, No.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Dec 17, 2016)

That's as cute as I could find!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 17, 2016)

Raj_55555 said:


> That's as cute as I could find!



_Touch not the catt bot a glove_.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 18, 2016)

Raj_55555 said:


> That's as cute as I could find!



Looks like  a good mate for this feral  cat we fed for two years.  It never tamed & was always nasty.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Dec 18, 2016)

Looks like  a good mate for this feral  cat we fed for two years.  It never tamed & was always nasty.

View attachment 131760[/QUOTE]

Check out those pearly whites.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 24, 2016)

Our 15 year old Cricket still likes to play in tissue paper.


----------

